# Modern animated series



## TwilightV (Jan 8, 2009)

Are there any that catch your attention?

Note: Animation from anywhere but Japan because there's already a thread for that.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't really say there are many animated series that really catch my attention that are from anywhere but Japan. I guess you can say the only animated series I do watch is South Park.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 8, 2009)

Not much.

- Robot Chicken
- Family Guy
- Total Drama Island (I rarely watch it, though)

That's all I can think of atm. xD I know there's more, though.


----------



## nachoboy (Jan 8, 2009)

well, i watched Venture Bros. and Moral Orel when they were on, but MO got canceled and it doesn't seem like Venture Bros. is going to be on again until they start showing the fourth season.

and i'm a fan of Futurama, but that got canceled a while ago. most of the shows i like get canceled. it's awful.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

South Park, King of the Hill, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Super Jail! and Family Guy are what I watch as far as animated shows.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 8, 2009)

I hear Canada makes some nice animation still. Same with Argentina, glad that there are some places that still believe in dimensions in two-dimensions.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

I enjoy Total Drama Island. Crazygirl is the best thing ever. X3


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I enjoy Total Drama Island. Crazygirl is the best thing ever. X3



My God. I actually found another Izzy fan?!
...I'm probably one of the few people in the US that managed to see season 2's first ep. before they blocked us.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> My God. I actually found another Izzy fan?!
> ...I'm probably one of the few people in the US that managed to see season 2's first ep. before they blocked us.


I saw the end to season one but never saw a breath of season 2.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I saw the end to season one but never saw a breath of season 2.



The first episode was just put up on Teletoon.com today (I think it's blocked in the US now). The opening was posted on youtube a few minutes ago.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 8, 2009)

Invader Zim when it was on, and Samurai Jack.  There's also Robot Chicken, Moral Orel, South Park, Family Guy, and Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law *G*


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lukar said:


> - Total Drama Island (I rarely watch it, though)



For a show that's pretty much built off of cliches and stereotypes, it was fairly enjoyable.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 8, 2009)

Flapjack, Chowder, Robot Chicken, Superjail!, Batman: The Brave and the Bold, Harvey Birdman, and the Venture Brothers are all pretty good.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 9, 2009)

Avatar: The Last Airbender.  One of the best I've seen in a while.


----------



## Laughing_otter (Jan 10, 2009)

I love Invader Zim, Samuri Jack, Avatar the last air bender, storm hawks, and Timon and pumba.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 9, 2009)

Storm Hawks and Avatar the Last Airbender


----------



## Twylyght (May 9, 2009)

Samuri Jack, Superjail, Drawn together, Avatar, Harvey Birdman, Robot Chicken, The Venture Brothers, The Batman, and Justice League Unlimited.


----------



## Lukar (May 9, 2009)

Star Wars: The Clone Wars (The older 5-minute series, not the shittastic 3D one.), Samurai Jack, Chowder, The Misadventures of Flapjack, and a few others.


----------



## Twylyght (May 9, 2009)

The Star Wars short cartoons were pretty good.


----------



## Sulfide (May 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> South Park, King of the Hill, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Super Jail! and Family Guy are what I watch as far as animated shows.


 Its about fucking time someone watched modern american toilet humor. Freakin japs trying to take over our CULTURE!!!!


----------

